# My First Shows



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

HI all
I have decided to show my two lovely boys. Ollie is a pedigree Maine Coon and Stan is a Selkirk Rex VAriant but not registered.

My first show is going to be a local cat club pet show but they do allow pedigree's although the judging is as a pet on temp, grooming etc and not to do with the breed standard. To be honest it is only down the road and though it would be a good starter show for us all. It is on 10th Oct South Ribble Area Cat Club.

The big one for me is the Cheshire Area Cat Show on 14th Nov. Both my boys will be 6 months then and so will be entered in kitten classes (gosh the forms were hard work!! lol).

Both boys will be neutered in between these shows so they have a busy time ahead. I will be taking my little boy who is six as he will enjoy it I think! I don't plan on doing this in a big way but would like to show at local shows and see how we get on.

If anyone can give me some advise and tips that would be great and very much appreciated.
Thanks
Allison
PS Ollies dad is a grand champion so never know might win something!


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Hoping to make Cheshire my first cat show too  May see you and your little boy there!


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

HI thats great. What type of cat are you showing, I don't even know how big these shows are!!! lol
You'll have tyo post a pic of your cat and then I can look out for him/her.
Regards
Allison


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Egyptian Mau called Lily (Memphis Lily of the Nile technically). She's only 13 weeks atm so will probably look a lil different 2 months time


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Allison, good luck at the shows whichever ones you decide on entering, they really are a great day out once you get used to the routine and you can meet and make some great friends, don't forget if you decide to show at any GCCF shows that you will need a "show kit", if you need any advice or help in any way please dont hesitate to ask, again good luck..............CHRIS.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm showing at the Cheshire & showing my neuter Maine Coon & kitten Birman. 

The best thing to do when starting is to (if you can) buy a show kit from eBay. Just search for "GCCF" & they will come up. You are allowed white bowls, tray & blanket but they are specific about it so it's best if you get the kit that they advertise on eBay as they are suitable. You can leave water out for the cat in the morning but no toys or food - can leave food out after you get your open results whilst the misc classes take place. You cannot leave until the manager closes the show over a tannoy. It could be as advertised at 5pm or earlier even but if you leave early your cat will be disqualified.

With your MC, I would recommend using Groomers Goop. Rub it in behind his ears & anywhere else that looks particularly greasy, don't let him lick it & give him a full bath washing it out with cat shampoo & conditioner. I wash mine the night before & the weekend before at least.

Any questions, please PM me.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Good luck in the shows that you do.... Hoping to get mona back out next year after she has had her kittens ( due within next 5-8 days) but also looking at possibly showing one from her if its possibly show quality


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm showing at Cheshire too I will be with the siamese and bi colours
maybe we can all meet up and have a chat ?


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

HI All
many thanks for all your kind comments and advice it is apprecaited. I'me sure I'll make a few boobs on the first show but will learn as I go on, that's providing Ollie and Stan take to it of course! Have to say I am a bit daunted by the fact that they will have to be in their pens for so long as I've never showed before and so used to them running rampage all over the house!! But lots of you guys show so it must be ok for them and the pride my and my little boy Tyler would feel if were lucky enough to win anything would be great. Like I said not planning on doing this in a big way just any shows that come up locally and it will also be nice to meet other cat lovers etc and take cats all day!! lol

Thanks messyhearts for the advice and I am very lucky in that Nora the breeder where Ollie came from also shows and is being so kind and helpful too with advice etc and had mentioend the gloop product. In fact she has kindly said that I can take Ollie down next week when she is bathing his sister (same litter and look so alike) for the first time as she is taking her to the show in Leigh. It will nice to do the first bath with Nora with me and once I've done one then will be ok to do it myself after that - reminds of when I ahd my little boy and the midwife done his first bath on the ward before I went home!! lol
I've seen the GCCF kits on ebay and will ordering these today, I will need two as I'm taking Stan to enter in the pedigree pets section.

I have researched and the standard pen size is 24 x 24" is this right. I'me sure there'll be enough room now Ollie is still a kitten but when the Maine Coon grow do you need to rent the bigger size at shows or can you buy one and take your own?

Also will the kitts be placed next to each other or will they be in differant areas of the hall etc?

I am going to go along to the Leigh show to see how Ollies sister gets on and get a feel for a show.

One last question - I have booked to take them to South Ribble Pet Show on 26th Sept but I've enetered Ollie in the debutant section of the Cheshire show. Is this ok as the rules state that they can't have entered another GCCF show and the South Ribble one is just a pet show so will he still be classed as a debutant?

Well thanks again and yes it would be nice to all meet up and have a coffeee/chat.
Bye for now
Allison


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

its his status when you enter the show, so yep still debutant


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Allison, you are right about the pen size too , they are fine for kittens or small to average sized breeds but an adult MAINE COON would need a double pen which you would have to book and hire from the show organisers, good luck showing.........CHRIS.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd recommend, if you haven't already, to get a double pen kit for your Maine Coon. It's usually an additional £10-15 for a double pen.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Looking forward to meeting you at our show, Alison, and to meeting Stan and Ollie  You will be fine. Before then, do try to find me at the North West to say hello!


----------

